# bornholm - dänische insel vor schweden



## baxter (8. August 2005)

tach,

bevor ich letzte woche zum familienkurzurlaub nach b gestartet bin, habe ich vergeblich hier im forum nach themen diesbezüglich gesucht. also soll es meine aufgabe sein diesen mangel zu beheben.

los ging´s erst mal 1200 ab sassnitz / mukran





der örtliche getränkehandel sollte unbedingt vor übersetzen noch besucht werden weil, a) dort gutes dänisches bier gehandelt und b) auf der anderen seite ebensolches erheblich kostenintensiver zur verfügung gestellt wird.

die überfahrt mit ms "hammerodde" gestaltete sich spektakulärlos (sehr zur freude der übrigen familienmitglieder)





schon auf der kurzen fahrt zum ferienhaus konnte man sehen, daß das fahrrad als fortbewegungsmittel sehr beliebt ist. das geht über den einzelkämpfer auf dem rennrad bis zur großfamilie mit kind und kegel.
am zweiten tag konnte ich dann zur ersten runde starten. den rest hatte ich an den strand geschickt, der an eigentlich jeder stelle auch hochgesteckte erwartungen erfüllt.




da gibt es breite sandstrände auf der südseite und schärenartige felsenformationen auf der nordseite.
entlang der küste sind kleine trampelpfade entstanden, auf denen man herrlich, immer das meer im blickfeld, entlangfahren kann.















aber auch die angelegten radwege sind es wert gefahren zu werden. gut ausgeschildert, durch größtenteils kleine nebenstrassen und feldwege. auf den en links und rechts viel zu entdecken ist.




zum beispiel behausungen der gemeinen inselbewohner





hinkelsteine





dänische gemischtwarenläden für die dinge des täglichen gebrauchs; selbst-
verständlich immer mit einer kasse des vertrauens

schöne details an den häusern, in denen oft kunsthandwerker ihre ware feilbieten





da man als ferienhausbewohner selbstverpfleger ist kann man die portionen
nach eigenem ermessen gestalten; heute im angebot - ham ham hamburger





auf einer tour sind mir sogenannte geo-cacher  begegnet.




mit gps-geräten suchen die nach versteckten döschen und dosen an plätzen, deren koordinaten auf diversen websiten veröffentlich werden. nach 10 min vergeblichen mitsuchens hatte ich dann aber genug und hab mich getrollt.
auf der rücktour hab ich die holländer wieder getroffen. die box hatten sie dann auch gefunden.

und bevor ich jetzt noch weiter mit stundenlangen monologen langweile stelle ich die bilder einfach so rein, teilweise mit kleinen bemerkungen.





der morgendliche trip zum hiesigen bäcker (das weißbrot ist absolute spitze)





teilweise fühlte man sich wie in deutschen mittelgebirgen; es gibt wirklich von allem etwas










hier die "dronningstenen" oberhalb vom "ekkodalen"





ekkodalen ist ein tektonischer bruch mitten im almindingen, dem größten waldgebiet der insel. wenn man gegen die wand ruft kommt eben ein ekko zurück.
oberhalb diese bruches hat man jede menge singletrails




und wurzeltrails, die dem namen alle ehre machen





so, das fürs erste.


----------



## Adrenalino (8. August 2005)

Wow, ich bin beeindruckt!!  
Ich lege meinen Urlaub immer in Gegenden in denen ich schön trainieren und Höhenmeter sammeln kann. Was die HM angeht wird es aber auf Bornholm nicht weit her sein mit, oder?
Ansonsten.......ich glaub da muss ich hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAWKI (8. August 2005)

Einen schönen Bericht hat uns der baxi da geschrieben!




			
				baxter schrieb:
			
		

> da man als ferienhausbewohner selbstverpfleger ist kann man die portionen
> nach eigenem ermessen gestalten; heute im angebot - ham ham hamburger




Aber von wegen ham ham Hamburger! Wo ist der linke Fuß? Und der rechte sieht auch schon lecker gegrillt aus. baxter: Du wirst doch nicht etwa......das Hamburgerfleisch.....?!


----------



## baxter (10. August 2005)

noch einen kleinen nachschlag hab ich zu bieten.
die nordküste ist wie gesagt eher schärenartig / felsig, was aber nicht zwangsläufig heißt, daß radfahren unmöglich ist. meiner meinung nach ist es neben dem almindingen-wald der schönste teil der insel.




hier in der gegend um gudhejm; die stadt selbst sollte schnell durchfahren werden, weil touristisch voll erschlossen.





wenn möglich, habe ich die touren immer so gelegt, daß ich den rückweg von west nach ost hatte. da der wind meist aus west kommt, eine feine sache ;-)

am nordwest - zipfel sollte undbedingt die größte skandinavische festung "hammerhus"
besichtigt werden.




eine wirklich sehenswerte anlage (nebenbei noch kostenfrei zu besichtigen)






bei schönem wetter ist die südküste schwedens zu sehen (ich hoffe auf dem bild zu erkennen)

auch hier überall kleine trails mit wahnsinns ausblicken






keine zehn minuten von "hammerhus" an der westküste entlang schon das nächste highlight. "jons kapel" bzw "jons kirche" eine freistehende felssäule.





hier die treppe zum felsen





die mittleren zwei zacken sind "jons kapel"

ich denke, daß reicht erst mal. wer noch mehr wissen will schauen hier

oder fährt noch besser selbst hin. es lohnt allemal, ehrlich.

schönen tach noch


----------



## herbert008 (3. April 2008)

Tolle Bilder! Hab auch vor drei Jahren einen wunderschönen Urlaub im Ferienhaus in Dänemark gemacht. Allerdings mit Familie und ohne Bike :-( War zwar trotzdem ein toller Urlaub, aber diese Fotos zeigen mir wiedermal dass ich das unbedingt nachholen muss.

Welche Radtour hat dir denn am Besten gefallen?


----------



## GnadenWade (8. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch schon mehrere MTB Urlaube auf Bornhom verbracht und kann die Insel nur empfehlen. Insbesonde für Familien ist für jeden etwas dabei.

Hier noch ein Link: http://cykel.bornholm.info/mountainbike/1383we.aspx?langid=1

Die Routen sind jedoch zum Teil nicht ganz einfach zu finden.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (31. Mai 2009)

hat einer von euch ein paar tipps wo man unbemerkt auf bornholm zelten kann?


----------



## herr_klappstuhl (6. Juni 2009)

Zeltplatztips für Bornholm suche ich auch. Habe vor Ende Juli/Anfang August dort ein paar Tage zu verweilen.


----------



## madmaxmatt (25. Oktober 2011)

danke! "muss" im sommer 2012 auch mit nach bornholm (chef sagt wir müssen da hin also gehn wir da hin  ) und ich nehm mein bike auf jeden fall mit! keine höhenmeter, dafür müssen dann km her! 

ciao!


----------



## LH_DJ (27. Oktober 2011)

Täusch dich mal nicht, im Prinzip gibt es kaum ebene Strecken, dafür städiges Auf und Ab. Ungeübte kommen ordentlich ins schwitzen. Kleine Empfehlung: www.wildlachs.de liegt direkt am Supertrail zwischen Kunstmuseum und Gudjem. 

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## madmaxmatt (19. November 2011)

Hi LH DJ ....

was ist dieser "Supertrail" zwischen Kunstmuseum und Gudjem?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (23. November 2011)

Na ja "Supertrail" , ist halt von allem was dabei. Auf und Ab, kleine technische Stellen, Flow, gute Aussicht. Am besten am Kunstmuseum starten, den Weg an die Steilküste sollte man finden. Immer am Wasser entlang, vielleicht 8km bis Gudjem, genau weiß ich die Entfernung nicht mehr. Viel Spaß

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## OptiMist (24. November 2011)

"Der Aussichtsturm auf dem Rytterknægden im Wald von Almindingen, der höchste Punkt von Bornholm 162m" Direkt an diesem Aussichtsturm geht eine kleine Downhillstrecke los. und auch sonst ist diese Gegend sehr zu empfehlen.
Siehe auch:http://photonensalat.de/?p=163


----------



## goegolo (24. November 2011)

Leider waren CC-Strecke und die
'DOWNHILLBANE' im Frühjahr in keinem gepflegten Zustand, aber die Fahrt dorthin vom Kunstmuseum ist durchaus lohnenswert.


----------

